# "In Spain we call it igualdad" Nuevo video del Ministerio de Montero para el 8M



## JuanKagamp (4 Mar 2022)

Resumen:
-Charos que se tocan los cojones y jijijean tomando un cafelito
-Hombres manginas pringando en segundo plano
-Un chaval normalucho y delgado con una gorda la cual le da el privilegio del SI es SI

Esto es el feminismo y lo que quieren para vosotros, a remar  En breves momentos sospecho que van a desactivar los comentarios, ah no, que la charo o el mangina de turno ya se ha ido de finde.


----------



## ENRABATOR (4 Mar 2022)

Propaganda pagada con los impuestos


----------



## JuanKagamp (4 Mar 2022)

Video hecho por las que quieren que os vayáis a pegar tiros a Ucrania equisde equisde xD


----------



## Paobas (4 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor es la gorda del "sí es sí". Doble empoderamiento, da un sí proactivo y encima hace exhibición de su cuerpo de belleza no normativa.


----------



## Araco (4 Mar 2022)

La abuelita diciendo que ilusión a una pareja torti-interracial. Al final:


- Me dais envidia.
- Bueno con el abuelo también estas muy feliz, ¿no?.
- Bueno si pero el abuelo es viejo ya.

El abuelo es un trozo de carne, yo si fuera joven sería bollera como vosotras, ¿no conoceréis a alguna come-almejas aunque sea de pago?. Vomitivo.


----------



## Paobas (4 Mar 2022)

"47 millones de maneras de llamar al feminismo". Eso debe ser porque la ministra de bragueta lo mismo cree, en su delirio, que todos y todes estamos dando palmas con las orejas para celebrar que nos está salvando a todxs desde su ministerio de mierda.


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Mar 2022)

Pocos negros y amegos veo ahí.


----------



## Paobas (4 Mar 2022)

Araco dijo:


> La abuelita diciendo que ilusión a una pareja torti-interracial. Al final:
> 
> 
> - Me dais envidia.
> ...



El vídeo lo tiene todo. Son dos minutos de condensación de ideología progre a saco.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Mar 2022)

No le doy al play ni con un palo.


----------



## Paobas (4 Mar 2022)

Porque YouTube no deja mostrar la ratio 'like-dislike' sino iban ver con claridad diáfana eso de las "47 millones de formas de llamar al feminismo".


----------



## Ederto (4 Mar 2022)

pues 10 euritos que hemos puesto cada uno de nuestro bolsillo para que este ministerio haga estas cosas. 

Hoy me voy más tranquilo a la cama.


----------



## Eremita (4 Mar 2022)

Que arcadas, y solo vi hasta la obesa.


----------



## Paobas (4 Mar 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Que arcadas, y solo vi hasta la obesa.



Obesa, no. Cuerpo gestante autopercibido como mujer de belleza no canónica o normativa. Aprende a hablar, fachuzo.


----------



## François (4 Mar 2022)

Salen dos negros pero muy café con leche, ni uno de esos de carbón con mirada asesina y martillo en la mano. Muy light.


----------



## Ederto (4 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Obesa, no. Cuerpo gestante autopercibido como mujer de belleza no canónica o normativa. Aprende a hablar, fachuzo.



Hoy en día esta película sería impensable.


----------



## JuanKagamp (4 Mar 2022)

Yo veo muy poca distancia social y ninguna mascarilla, espero que todos los que salen en el video estén vacunados.


----------



## Luftwuaje (4 Mar 2022)

En Spain we call her

LA BRAGUETERA DEL SATURN


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Mar 2022)

Hostia puta, que habilidad para provocar asco en apenas unos segundos 

Charos con su "juapaaa"
Travelos
Betazos
Fútbol femenino
Gordaca
Bolleras
Vieja despreciando a su marido
Etc, etc.

Quien ha creado este video es un genio.


----------



## JuanKagamp (4 Mar 2022)

-Lo que se ve en el video: Mujeres jijijeando sin hacer ni el huevo (Lo que en realidad es Egpain).
-Lo que ellas venden: Vivimos en un país machistísimo en el que las mujeres están oprimidas y mueren a diario por ser mujeres.


----------



## juanker (4 Mar 2022)

Putin sálvanos

edit: lol el de arriba


----------



## Espeluznao (4 Mar 2022)

El 8-M de 2020, el día que media España pilló el COVID.


----------



## randomizer (4 Mar 2022)

IN SPAIN WE CALL THEM CHAROS


----------



## Visilleras (4 Mar 2022)

- Bueno, vamos a dar comienzo a la reunión semanal... a ver, los del fondo, limpiaros la sangre, y atended. Tiene la palabra el delegado de propaganda.
- Gracias, vamos a ver... en el vídeo de este año hemos querido pasarnos de frenada por completo para continuar con el Overton a saco y echarnos una risas el próximo...
- Perdón, un momento, ¿Habéis metido al final lo de la peluquera negra y las lesbianas?
- Si, si, multi-racial a saco... y un panchi bailando limpiando una tele, y un tío comentando goles en un kiosko que parece mister Ankara, vamos que parece un anuncio de Coca-Cola de los ochenta
- Jajajajaja, pero qué cabrones... al final los borregos se van a coscar y se van a pasar en masa a Vox y cosas de esas, ya veréis...
- Joder ¿Tu no estabas en la penúltima reunión o qué coño te pasa? ¡Eh, los del final, que os limpiéis la sangre del delantal y atendáis, coño!
- ¿Qué reunión?
- Hostias, en la que dijimos que había que seguir con la estrategia de 2015 para 2030
- Pfff, no me acuerdo muy bien...
- ¡Pues vaya mierda de sociedad secreta que ni los miembros se acuerdan!
- Yo si que me acuerdo, melón, pero el que está leyendo esto en burbuja.info tendrá que saber de qué va la vaina...
- Ah, cierto... pues nada, la estrategia de meter tanto multiculturalismo y tanto feminismno a todas horas y en todos los ámbitos por lo que, de esta manera, la gente, el vulgo, el populacho, los NPC's (los borregos, vamos) acaben hasta los cojones y se vuelvan nacionalistas, católicos, y tradicionalistas... y el que no lo haga se enervará
- ¿Con qué intención?
- ¿Me lo estás preguntando en serio?
- Que no te lo pregunto yo, ¡que el que se lo pregunta es el lector, melón!
- Ah, claro, es verdad... en primer lugar PARA DESMORALIZARLOS y JODERLES la energía vital (mientras están cabreados y sufriendo de verguenza ajena, nos reímos en su puta cara) y para que luego, a medio plazo, podamos acusar a la población cansada de ser unos nazis asquerosos que no aceptan la agenda 2030...
- Pues eso
- Un momento
- ¿Y qué cojones quiere ahora el delegado de Palencia, vamos a ver?
- Que digo yo que a lo mejor la gente se da cuenta...
- ¡Qué va! Si alguno se da cuenta se le llama terraplanista, negacionista, facha, Franco y pantano...
- ¿Y si alguien usas los memes y la metaliteratura en foros o cosas así?
- ¡Bah! Cuatro outsiders mal contados, cuatro frikis... Lo importante es que un anuncio institucional y propagandístico sea prácticamente igual a un spot televisivo de edarling, y ya está...


----------



## rejon (4 Mar 2022)

Irene Montero le pedirá a Putin que haga la guerra con perspectiva de género e igualdad........ El 8M se acerca.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Mar 2022)

Os irrita y angustia el vídrio?


----------



## Rojelio Medio (4 Mar 2022)

Que falso todo. Entre los hombres viendo noticias de futbol femenino diciendo "es una crack"...  
¿Y por que a la gorda no se la folla un negro?


----------



## AMP (4 Mar 2022)

In Spain we call it igualdad meanwhile tomamos a relaxing cup of café con leche in Plaza Mayor.


----------



## superloki (4 Mar 2022)

En serio, el día que haya una guerra civil en España vamos a ver cosas que van a dejar los videos de narcos como episodios de barrio sésamo...


----------



## Paobas (4 Mar 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> Que falso todo. Entre los hombres viendo noticias de futbol femenino diciendo "es una crack"...
> ¿Y por que a la gorda no se la folla un negro?



Lo mejor de todo es eso. Ya sabemos todos cómo el fútbol femenino arrasa y está en boca de todo el mundo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Mar 2022)

¿En ese vídeo no hay HOMBRES NEGROS como en los anuncios? Aunque serían capaces de poner al negro cambiando pañales y al blanco pegando a la mujer.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (4 Mar 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Resumen:
> -Charos que se tocan los cojones y jijijean tomando un cafelito
> -Hombres manginas pringando en segundo plano
> -Un chaval normalucho y delgado con una gorda la cual le da el privilegio del SI es SI
> ...



Ostia. Que asco, voy a vomitar


----------



## OCALO (4 Mar 2022)

la culpa la tenéis los que votáis PPSOEMOS










Ojalá os vaya todo muy bonito en la vida, encontréis trabajo pronto y os dure toda la vida.
Y tengáis muchos hijos-.


----------



## MITIO (4 Mar 2022)

Igual te echan en cara que ellas, al menos, no se lo han gastado en putas y marisco como los de los 600.000.000.


----------



## fluffy (4 Mar 2022)

Gordas, negras y lesbianas. El anuncio es un cliché desde el minuto 0


----------



## Kluster (4 Mar 2022)

In Spain we are all faggots and retards.


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Mar 2022)

Lo del futbol femenino es de risa joder...


----------



## Meerkat (4 Mar 2022)

Si El Fari levantase la cabeza ...


----------



## rejon (4 Mar 2022)

- ¿Tía como llevas lo de la guerra? 
- Ya no lo aguanto tía, quiero que recoja sus cosas y que se vaya ya. 
- Hablo de Ucrania.


----------



## Meerkat (4 Mar 2022)

Pues creo que se han metido una autogol, in spain we call it "igualdad" a ver si es verdad.


----------



## MrDanger (4 Mar 2022)

Gordas, boyeras y emasculados. Putin, aprieta el botón por favor.

Nos habrá costado una pasta esta basura.


----------



## Octubris (4 Mar 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Resumen:
> -Charos que se tocan los cojones y jijijean tomando un cafelito
> -Hombres manginas pringando en segundo plano
> -Un chaval normalucho y delgado con una gorda la cual le da el privilegio del SI es SI
> ...


----------



## Octubris (4 Mar 2022)

Dantesco.
Propaganda de femis y gafapastas.

No podría ser más falso el retrato que hacen de la sociedad.

La gente cada vez más va a ver lo forzado que es todo esto. Aunque se lo callen porque el poder quiere que apruebes todo eso.

Pero si te pones en el sitio de un español medio, INCLUSO para ellos (borregomátrix a saco) ya es muy cantoso y se les ve las costuras.
No hay "yayas modernas que se ilusionan con nietas lesbianas".
Es falso.

Lo sorprendente es que les haya funcionado tan bién durante tanto tiempo toda esta propaganda y mucha gente no se atreva a contestarla.

Pero sí, si me preguntais, dan bastantes ganas de matar.


----------



## ironpipo (4 Mar 2022)

No le doy play a esa mierda ni con la mano infecta de echenique.


----------



## Visilleras (4 Mar 2022)

*In Spain we call it 
CHAROCRACIA*

*In Spain we call it *
*¿¿QUEHAYDELOMIO??*



*In Spain we call it 
RED CLIENTELAR*


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Mar 2022)

No pasa de mañana que los comentarios estén desactivados.


----------



## skinnyemail (4 Mar 2022)

Lesbianismo, MULTICULTURALISMO, Charos en la peluqueria, Mangina con gorda, betazos celebrando el deporte femenino, abuela viuda viendo que sus últimos años son decadentes.


Esto es el futuro de occidente.


----------



## gpm (4 Mar 2022)

Esta es solo la factura estatal. Falta la autonómica, provincial, municipal y las que pagan las empresas


----------



## Culozilla (4 Mar 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Resumen:
> -Charos que se tocan los cojones y jijijean tomando un cafelito
> -Hombres manginas pringando en segundo plano
> -Un chaval normalucho y delgado con una gorda la cual le da el privilegio del SI es SI
> ...



Gordas con soyboys medio mariconas y aliades; lesbianas interraciales; ellas trabajando o en la peluquería y ellos amas de casa; PACOS y moros celebrando las victorias del fútbol femenino.

¿A cuántos oscars de aspira esta peli de ciencia-ficción?

En serio ¿En qué mundo viven la MonterE y su tropa?

- Las Lesbis son minoría.
- Los Soyboys afeminados no tienen novia.
- Los moros no quieren oír hablar de los éxitos de mujeres.
- Los Pacos no ven el fútbol femenino. No lo miran ni lo mirarán jamás.

Así les va a UP. Un partido que tenía muchísimos números que en algún momento de su historia llegara a gobernar porque aglutinaba a gente muy diversa del 15M; ha terminado suicidándose de la manera más subnormal posible.

En resumen, la estrategia feminista-queer no les ha servido para nada bueno porque:

- Las charos feminazis NO les van a votar porque UP “es para las jóvenes”; votan al PSOE y seguirán votando al PSOE hasta que se mueran.

- Los maricones +30 años NO les van a votar porque UP “es para los jóvenes”; votan al PSOE y seguirán votando al PSOE hasta que se mueran.

- Los hombres que votaron alguna vez a UP, han dejado de votarles porque UP claramente nos ha señalado como al enemigo a erradicar.

- Muchas chicas jóvenes votan lo que votan sus padres y/o les disgusta toda esa tropa de viejas y lesbianorras feministas soltando salvajadas.

- Gran parte de las feminazis ODIAN a la MonterE a raíz de su ley trans porque según ellas borra a las mujeres de verdad.

- La Moro-negrada NUNCA les van a votar porque NUNCA votan porque no sienten suyo este país ni respetan el mundo occidental.

- Los panchitos NO votan, porque ellos nunca se van a sentir españoles y tienen en mente que tarde o temprano van a regresar a su patria.


Así que los únicos votantes que le quedan a UP son:

- Bolleras amargadas que culpan de todos sus males a los hombres.
- Maricones del género fluido.
- Niñatos trans que no pueden votarles porque aún les quedan 3 años para cumplir los 18.
- Basura aliadE de Twitter.
- Niñas de 18-20 años con sobrepeso que no saben a quién votar pero les mola eso de “señoros” y “heteropatriarcado”.

*Y todos estos elementos son una minúscula minoría!*

Joder, es que hasta las feministas ex-musulmanas ODIAN a UP por defender al Islam y tener a una escoria como Nora Baños en sus filas diciendo subnormalidades.


----------



## 《Judas》 (4 Mar 2022)

Nos gusta el júrgol
Pero no tanto


----------



## tocafa (4 Mar 2022)

Basura.
YT podría bloquear además de la basura de RT la basura de la exchupapollas de Iglesias.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## TomásPlatz (5 Mar 2022)

me ha salido un: MADRE MIA DEL AMOR HERMOSO. al acabar de ver semejante bazofia.


----------



## optimistic1985 (5 Mar 2022)

La ideología de las feas y de las charos


----------



## Tanchus (5 Mar 2022)

In Spain we say "llevamos ya bastante tiempo siendo gilipollas por encima de nuestras posibilidades".


----------



## Tanchus (5 Mar 2022)

In Spain we say "llevamos ya bastante tiempo siendo gilipollas por encima de nuestras posibilidades"
Es que no me quiero ni imaginar la que se liaría sin en un anuncio el que dijese eso refiriéndose a su mujer fuese un abuelo. Saldrían al calle multitudes con antorchas.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Mar 2022)

Van a joder el Turismo!!


----------



## ashe (5 Mar 2022)

El precio de dar voz y voto a la mujer, es lo que tiene


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Mar 2022)

El anuncio ha sido un éxito, porque le habéis hecho caso.


----------



## medion_no (5 Mar 2022)

Sinceramente una guerra mundial es lo mejor que le podria pasar a todas estas nuevas generaciones.


----------



## El_Dioni (5 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> Os irrita y angustia el vídrio?



Cada vez lo hacen mejor los hijosdeputa

Y siempre la vocecita de alguna putilla susurrando eso me revienta aun más


----------



## superloki (5 Mar 2022)

Pocos dislikes tienen esos hijos de puta...


----------



## El_Dioni (5 Mar 2022)

LA culpa la tienen los del gijon hijosdeputa



https://th.bing.com/th/id/R.bc86e2189ece720a984a6258745ac061?rik=PnGwlEeKR1TALw&riu=http%3a%2f%2f1.bp.blogspot.com%2f-Uw3Wc0vAejc%2fTr-dcq5W2JI%2fAAAAAAAAA1E%2fP8TrOkMcVrE%2fw1200-h630-p-k-no-nu%2fFollamos%2bcon%2bgordas.jpg&ehk=58AwxQ1TSe73JmRmCzealIaQazLAGMNBrTmxwyrodjk%3d&risl=&pid=ImgRaw&r=0&sres=1&sresct=1


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (5 Mar 2022)

Versión suciata del Relaxing Cup of Café con Leche in Plaza Mayor.

Que vergüenza.


----------



## pepeleches (5 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo que le llamamos igualdad?

No señor, España es un país muy racista, increíblemente machista, homófobo, donde no se respeta los derechos de ninguna minoría. Que tienen auténticos problemas para no ser salvajemente asesinados en las calles. 

Eso es lo que nos transmiten día a día estas petardas. Que por supuesto, no tiene nada que ver con la realidad. 

Y es que, afortunadamente, España es en general un país muy tolerante. Donde la gente hace su vida e intenta meterse poco con la del de al lado. Pero es que este ejército de charos gastadoras de nuestro dinero primero nos insultan continuamente, nos acusan de ser lo que no somos, para luego con todo su papo hacer un vídeo donde se dice que somos lo que aquí dentro niegan.


----------



## Santolin (5 Mar 2022)

500 millones?


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Mar 2022)

Exacto,

es que no buscan hacer publicidad de la igualdad bla bla,

buscan adoctrinar y hacer daño, lo del abuelo al final no viene a cuento,

al revés hubiera sido "machista", y el anuncio estaría prohibido,

"tu abuela ya está vieja pelleja",

son unas hijasdeputa, no pueden disimular su misandria, a saber la fauna que hay metida en el ninisterio,
cualquier mujer/hombre que vea este anuncio y no se percate de lo inmoral y patético, es cómplice de esta mierda.


----------



## juster (5 Mar 2022)

IN SPAIN WE CALL IT ABNORMAL COMUNIST
IGUAL DA
STUPIDITY AS USUAL...


----------



## Culozilla (5 Mar 2022)

Muchas actúan como niñas a pesar de tener 30 y muchos años. Pero no es algo exclusivo de las mujeres, porque también puedes ver por la calle a tíos de 40 vistiendo con chándal, bambas y sudadera como si fueran un adolescente casapapi.

Les da igual ser manipuladas si consiguen lo que quieren. Es un tema infantilización de la sociedad.


----------



## silenus (5 Mar 2022)

Las movilizaciones por el 8M comienzan con las marchas del feminismo abolicionista en 10 ciudades

_Desde estas entidades han hecho un llamamiento a participar señalando que el objetivo de estas iniciativas es "*reivindicar la agenda abolicionista*", que supone *la promulgación inmediata de una ley abolicionista de la prostitución y la pornografía; la eliminación de políticas generistas que están borrando a las mujeres; y un posicionamiento claro contra la explotación reproductiva*._


----------



## pagesitofeliz (5 Mar 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> pues 10 euritos que hemos puesto cada uno de nuestro bolsillo para que este ministerio haga estas cosas.
> 
> Hoy me voy más tranquilo a la cama.



El que a ti no te satisfaga el feminismo no quieren decir que no los aiga que si , no todo el mundo tiene fe , esperanza y caridad.
Hoy me voy a la cama sin la cabra.
Anda que no?


----------



## M4rk (5 Mar 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Resumen:
> -Charos que se tocan los cojones y jijijean tomando un cafelito
> -Hombres manginas pringando en segundo plano
> -Un chaval normalucho y delgado con una gorda la cual le da el privilegio del SI es SI
> ...



En inglés decimos *CRINGE*.


----------



## M4rk (5 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Lo mejor es la gorda del "sí es sí". Doble empoderamiento, da un sí proactivo y encima hace exhibición de su cuerpo de belleza no normativa.



Y el pavo por supuesto un tirillas. Como tiene que ser. Las mujeres focas y los hombres débiles y afeminados. In Spain we call it DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA SOCIEDAD.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Mar 2022)

superloki dijo:


> En serio, el día que haya una guerra civil en España vamos a ver cosas que van a dejar los videos de narcos como episodios de barrio sésamo...



Eso no va a pasar. Lo que va a suceder es:

-Hoy rojos riendose todo el dia de la gente normal. Incluso amenazando veladamente Yolanda Diaz style

-Mañana rojos cumpliendo las amenazas y genocidando gente, y la gente seguirá "¿kien podia hejperarse eso? o "los fajsistas soij bosotroj" y ya


----------



## 11kjuan (5 Mar 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Muchas actúan como niñas a pesar de tener 30 y muchos años. Pero no es algo exclusivo de las mujeres, porque también puedes ver por la calle a tíos de 40 vistiendo con chándal, bambas y sudadera como si fueran un adolescente casapapi.
> 
> Les da igual ser manipuladas si consiguen lo que quieren. Es un tema infantilización de la sociedad.



TIene usted razón y le añadiría a su comentario que también hay mucho caraflequillo con su chalecho por ahí andando haciendo gala del mal vestir.


----------



## JuanKagamp (5 Mar 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> -Mañana rojos cumpliendo las amenazas y genocidando gente, y la gente seguirá "¿kien podia hejperarse eso? o "los fajsistas soij bosotroj" y ya



Egque es lo que toca onvre


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Mar 2022)

Como siempre, el hombre español ninguneado y vejado por las charos. Y luego se extrañan de que cada vez mas queramos a mujeres de otras latitudes?


----------



## Infomanuel (5 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Porque YouTube no deja mostrar la ratio 'like-dislike' sino iban ver con claridad diáfana eso de las "47 millones de formas de llamar al feminismo".



Utiliza el plugin "Return Youtube dislike" y podrás ver parte de los dislikes (no todos, sólo los de aquéllos que tengan instalada la aplicación).

Saludos.


----------



## Sietebailes (5 Mar 2022)

Lo mejor la gorda bollería,no tengo palabras....


----------



## John Connor (5 Mar 2022)

Y la voz de la tía susurrando.


----------



## NCB (5 Mar 2022)

No veo esa mierda ni con tus ojos


----------



## nelsoncito (5 Mar 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> El que a ti no te satisfaga el feminismo no quieren decir que no los aiga que si , no todo el mundo tiene fe , esperanza y caridad.
> Hoy me voy a la cama sin la cabra.
> Anda que no?



Solo rebuznas payasadas, estúpido.


----------



## Buals (5 Mar 2022)

In Spain we call it 500 motherfucking millions


----------



## sikBCN (5 Mar 2022)

Lo de la gorda es tremendo jajajajajaja


----------



## Joaquim (5 Mar 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> El anuncio ha sido un éxito, porque le habéis hecho caso.



No hombre, no, debemos callar y dejarles hacer, ya ves lo bien que funcionó cuando aprobaron la LIVG.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Mar 2022)

- La Guerra es la Paz.

- La Libertad es la Esclavitud.

- La Ignorancia es la Fuerza.

*- La Igualdad es la Discriminación.*

- La Diversidad es la Uniformidad.

- La Tolerancia es la Intransigencia.


----------



## JJJ (5 Mar 2022)

El feminismo SOLO gira en torno a la mujer , por eso a los hombres siempre los ponen en una posicion secundaria, utilitaria, es una ideologia de supremasismo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Joaquim (5 Mar 2022)

__





Elefante en la habitación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## vinavil (5 Mar 2022)

Que se lo pregunten a esta, que es a la que le han encargado la música :


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Joder, como están las cabezas.


----------



## Redwill (6 Mar 2022)

Ahora quiero el video de la cara del hombre detenido destras de los barrotes que se come 72Hrs en el calabozo antes de tener que desmostrar delante de un juez que es inocente, y "in spain we call it igualdad"


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## rejon (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ignadaptado (7 Mar 2022)

Paobas dijo:


> Lo mejor es la gorda del "sí es sí". Doble empoderamiento, da un sí proactivo y encima hace exhibición de su cuerpo de belleza no normativa.



Siento diferir, lo mejor del vídeo es los dos Pacos frente al kiosko comentando con entusiasmo el partido de las féminas. Realismo puro, oiga.

EDIT: En youtube han desactivado los dislikes, JA,JA,JA...


----------



## Ignadaptado (7 Mar 2022)

Exacto, yo no soy conspiranoico, pero si el auge del feminismo ha sido una estrategia de los de arriba para desactivar la lucha obrera me tengo que quitar el sombrero a mi pesar, porque les ha salido redonda la jugada. Las feministas están ejerciendo de tontas útiles.


----------



## rejon (7 Mar 2022)

Tal vez algunas de ellas no lleguen vivas al 8-M en Ucrania, a pesar de la "diplomacia de precisión" de la Suma Sacerdotisa del Feminismo Irene Montero.


----------



## palangana (8 Mar 2022)

Me alegro de que mis impuestos se inviertan en lo que realmente importa.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Mar 2022)

palangana dijo:


> Me alegro de que mis impuestos se inviertan en lo que realmente importa.



¿Cómo andas, palanganero?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Mar 2022)

Es un puto insulto todo…se puede decir de manera mas o menos sarcastica pero la realidad es esa.


----------



## rejon (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## eljusticiero (8 Mar 2022)

PUTIN NUKEANOS YA POR FAVOR


----------



## Gorkako (8 Mar 2022)

Pues por los mensajes que están poniendo... la gente no está muy contenta... 

La luz, el gas, la gasolina, el precio del carro de la compra más caros de la Historia y utilizamos el dinero público para un ministerio que antes no existía y que se dedica a dar charlas y hacer anuncios propagandísticos irreales. En España hay dos clases: los que producen dinero y los que viven del dinero que producen los primeros.

Madrugar para ir a trabajar y que tus impuestos vayan para este tipo de cosas... 

In Spain we say "CHIRINGUITO" 

a 950€ el megavatio mañana dia 8 de marzo, gracias Irene! Si se puede! meadme en la cara y decidme que la culpa es de Franco, os lo suplico!

Ser Charo no es barato... (este es florero...)

Viendo cosas como estas da verdadero gusto pagar lo que pagamos por carburantes y suministros. Seguid haciendo estas cosas bien chulis. 

In Spain we call It 'La mujer del lider' 


165.124 visualizaciones y tan sólo 800 me gustas con los no me gustas capados....


----------



## little hammer (8 Mar 2022)

Que putin ni que ostias.

Esto dejaselo al checheno.

Por cierto el lesbico interracial del minuto 0.53 me ha puesto burraco

Y a la gorda esa me la follaba


----------



## rejon (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## soldadodedios (8 Mar 2022)

Sois unos resentidos , en el fondo solo soys el reflejo de Putin


----------



## rejon (8 Mar 2022)

El 8M ya no representa a las mujeres ni representa ninguna igualdad, solo busca un hembrismo a la altura del machismo, que busca decirle a la mujer como, cuando, donde, porque y que hacer.

El feminismo vive de las víctimas, de su sufrimiento y les importan un huevo


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (8 Mar 2022)

No pienso ni verlo.


----------



## rejon (8 Mar 2022)




----------

